
Microsoft will ‘solve’ cancer in 10 years by treating it like a computer virus - vezycash
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/microsoft-cancer-cure-research-solved-machine-learning-cells-programming-diseases-a7317616.html
======
dozzie
That is, by facilitating its spread by stupidly exposing unnecessary and buggy
RPC service to the outside world? Because that's what Microsoft used to do for
viruses.

------
senc01a
And I believe them because they have definitely succeeded on getting rid of
computer viruses!

------
mobiuscog
If the solution is anything like Windows Defender, I'm out.

